# Canon auto micro adjusment calibration software - 5D MKII, 1Ds MKII, eventually more.



## Village Idiot (Nov 10, 2011)

Found this nifty software on POTN for the 5D MKII and 1Ds MKII. The developer says he'll be working on getting it to play nice with 7D and XXD cameras. The POTN thread have had people post that it works amazingly well and other post that it's been a pain in the ass.

Automatic AF Microadjust Calibration Software | Reikan Photography

POTN thread:
Microadjust Software for 5D2 - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## LF911SC (Nov 17, 2011)

Very interesting, would love to try this on my 7D


----------



## sokkphoto (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks like it's too early to try it with the 7D yet, wouldn't want to spend shooting time fixing the error described in comments.
But looks promising.

Jaan
protips.sokkphoto.com


----------

